
Consciousness Is Made of Atoms - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/consciousness-is-made-of-atoms-too
======
snowwrestler
I normally like Nautilus but this is a pretty poor article. For example:

> In every case, these environmental stimuli exist in analog form and are
> converted into digital form by the receptor cells and the neural circuits
> connected to them.

"Digital" means information processing using ones and zeroes. There is no
evidence that human neurons use ones and zeroes to process information. The
evidence that we do have hints at the opposite: that neurons use a wide
variety of signals to accomplish analog computation.

It's also questionable to use "circuits" to describe active collections of
neurons. While there are electrical signals involved, it's not a circuit like
in your iPhone.

The article is full of imprecise and vague language like this. Very
unsatisfying and I'm having trouble understanding why it was written.

~~~
JediPig
Extremely poor article. Especially those findings are proven wrong when
applied to quantum theory. Heard of the Zeno Effect?

------
Jaruzel
I was quite enjoying the introductory paragraphs and looking forward to the
meat of the article, when it abruptly stopped. It doesn't read like a complete
composition.

